# It always seems like watch people are also photography people!



## Golferkid61

I seem to have noticed that a lot of people who are into watches also seem to be into photography as well. Maybe it's because they want to showcase their watches in the best way possible???? IDK just a guess :-!


----------



## gaopa

You have an interesting supposition. I had not thought of it, but you just may be onto something. I know that I like both watches and photography and enjoy taking pics of my watches. 

How about showing us some pics of some of your watches.


----------



## player67

I like taking nice pics but I’m not photographer haha


----------



## ConfusedOne

I think it makes sense. I became interested in Photography after being a WIS.
It is nice to better photograph watches, but being able to better photograph anything is nice.
Right now I am waiting on a 50mm f/1.1 lens for that sweet Bokeh effect.


----------



## vudedoo

I started with being into photography before being into watches which stemmed from my Dad’s photography love. 

For me it’s in the composition of a perfect image. Clearly, stuff I post here isn’t perfect, and rarely anything else is either. But it’s the pursuit of perfection that I’m constantly chasing. 

Which probably ties into great watch making. There are many great watchmakers that produce beautiful timepieces. You can see their efforts to produce perfection. You can see their efforts to “compose” the perfect watch where the sum of all the parts have a meaning beyond just the individual components.

Probably a little deeper than you were looking for, but I guess I just like a nice watch and happen to like photography too.

Dave


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dangdep

Makes sense. Both are complex machines. Require accuracy and amazing craftsmanship. Both are highly visual too, photos because, well, photos, not necessarily the camera itself. And watches because we all love looking at them haha


----------



## JamesWeaver

Photography seems to relax a lot of people! I picked it up for fun and have been becoming addicted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660

You may be onto something


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Has more to do with confirmation bias as well as socio economic class.
People who are into watches tend to have a bit more disposable income than average. 

I’ve also seen plenty of photographers who aren’t into watches.


----------



## JaegerLeKen

Just joined. Watch person. Photography person.

Also, it seems to me that mechanical watch lovers go for vintage looking cameras, if not full-retro “real-thing” darkroom photography. Makes sense, too.

Alas I have never experienced dark room photography. Perhaps there will be a VR game in the future...


----------



## Vlada9001

I must say i asked myself the same question few months earlier. Now i am not sure do i need new watch or new lens... . There is connection. As Dangdep said, as objects both are visual. One deference is that if you are not watchmaker as photographer you can create and make closer connection with your favorite watch. On the other hand i remember finishing first watch and watching it tic tac... Beautiful moment.. Also, it is about details. I think i am addicted to them overall.


----------



## Rodzan

mharris660 said:


> You may be onto something
> 
> View attachment 12893537


Nice, I'm into photography too..and adventure riding as well..but only recently got hooked on watches.


----------



## citjet

I have thought of having a wall for prints of my past watches to memorialize all the neat pieces I have had over the years. I am definitely into photography as well as watches and also reading about horology.

O-MD E-M1 with the 40-150 f2.8 is an amazing set up for watch photos


----------



## arogle1stus

GolferKid:
Hey!! Slow yer roll.
I like watches, and have for 65 years +
But as a photo bug I'm a good X traindriver.
My dad was a great photographer. Owned a
Leica, Voightlander Bess and a Burk & James
4 X 5 Press camera. Covered local sports events

This is the reason I never post pics of watches.
Even my grails.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## rubirossa

I don't know if that is true for everyone, but you got me there I love watches and I also love taking photos.


----------



## rubirossa

__
http://instagr.am/p/BfsrmdUHOQm/


----------



## jmai

Photographers are often gear heads as well. Gear heads are often into mechanics and how things work. These people are or will inevitably be watch people as well. Watches are a miniature representation of many hobbies that involve gear and mechanics, so I'm not too surprised


----------



## Nclaridge

I’ve beeb wondering this exact thing! I’ve had an interest in photography for a number of years, but never really got into it much. That is until I started getting into watches a few years ago. Nothing like developing two expensive hobbies at the same time! This thread is kind of reassuring though because I thought I was kind of out on my own a bit, that I was somehow cheating on my watches with my photography!


----------



## WatchHound007

I would love to be a better photographer. If for nothing else so I can take great photos of my watches like the ones I see posted. I can never seem to take the perfect pic of watches. Either the lighting is off, the watches aren't in perfect focus, etc.


----------



## macosie

I've been looking, is there a thread with watch photography tips?
I am a reasonable nature and architecture photographer, but when it comes to people and watches, my good shots are always luck. How do you take a good wrist shot?









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogeo

people that are driven by aesthetics love watches, architecture, art, vintage cars, motorcycles...oh wait, that's what i love.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

WatchHound007 said:


> I would love to be a better photographer. If for nothing else so I can take great photos of my watches like the ones I see posted. I can never seem to take the perfect pic of watches. Either the lighting is off, the watches aren't in perfect focus, etc.


focus smockus...or lighting whatever..
I shot this with one of those cheap light tents


----------



## Ruthless750

It makes sense to pick up photography as the more watches you have the more tempted you will be to take a picture


----------



## mike756

I also find a lot of cross over ...watches/photography/firearms/cars...guess it's a guy thing...


----------



## BreguetBrat

Anyone yet to get the new Leica 75MM Noctilux F/1.25..? I just did yesterday morning ..!


----------



## clee_168

Wow, there is a huge crossover indeed. Mechanical watches and a nice camera will sit very well with any male.


----------



## maxfounded

I love watches and used to be a professional photographer. Photography is currently just a hobby for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

When it comes to these types of hobbies I always find that watches are the least in numbers (at least in my network).
But guaranteed for sure as a guy you will always click over one of more of the following:

- cars, motorbikes, boats 
- some form of sport (particularly team sport)
- music or musical instruments
- photography
- watches

for me I got into photography before I got into watches and I used one to justify the other hahah!


----------



## Apollo83

I agree with Chuasam.

I know watch people who aren't into Photography.
And Photography people who aren't into watches.
And people who are into both.
A proper statistical anlaysis would need to determine any true correlation.

I've had watches since age 8 and first film camera since age 16 but got into photography properly before I got into watches.
(Did not buy a camera to take pictures of watches !  )

If there is correlation we could guess at possible reasons for causality.
Both require an amount of disposable income (although both have good 'affordable' options).
Both have an unusual mix of aesthetic appreciation and technical understanding and so might attract the same sort of person (although one is active/creative whereas the other is usually passive/consumeristic)

What I see in this forum more than photography people is car people! They're everywhere.
Imagine wasting more money than you have to on a mode of transport to get you between photography locations!
;-)


----------



## earl.dieta

photography in general goes well with any hobbies, but it really comes in handy for watches

what I'm curious to see though is how many mechanical watch owners/collectors also love film cameras, IMO the goes well together as there's an appreciation on the mechanical pieces on them.
I currently have a Leica M3 DS, Pentax ME and a Yashica 124-G on my collection that I still use regularly.


----------



## 369

photography and watches...what else you can want


----------



## mjb2

I don't discount the role of income/socio-economics and love-of-gears masculinity, but in this day and age, 
when everyone has a time-telling machine on their person already (aka phone), there is definitely a common 
aesthetic in choosing how to frame an image and/or how to frame time on the wrist if you sport a traditional watch 
- especially a mechanical one. A nice analogue watch can be like a fine picture, both as art rise above mere function.


----------



## wis_dad

citjet said:


> I have thought of having a wall for prints of my past watches to memorialize all the neat pieces I have had over the years. I am definitely into photography as well as watches and also reading about horology.
> 
> O-MD E-M1 with the 40-150 f2.8 is an amazing set up for watch photos


That's a great shot citjet!

I've been eyeing the OMD EM10 mkiii for a few months (only an ametuer photographer so don't want to spend crazy money) and its good to see the results with that lens as I have been wondering what sort of lenses would be good for watch photography.


----------



## TJ Boogie

A sad, barely-used dive camera I bought from my cousin before my short Scuba hobby ended abrupty. Scuba's incredible, sadly I never got a chance to use this camera -- now it just hangs out at the wet bar. If you ever get a chance to Scuba, I'd highly recommend it (after professional training). An ode to what could have been!


----------



## McCarthy

369 said:


> photography and watches...what else you can want


Guns, cars, cooking, lifestyle, running a business, investing, trading?


----------



## Apollo83

McCarthy said:


> [quote name="369" post=46180017]photography and watches...what else you can want


Guns, cars, cooking, lifestyle, running a business, investing, trading?[/quote]

Health, Intellectual challenge, love...

All I am saying is give peace a chance.


----------



## McCarthy

Apollo83 said:


> Health, Intellectual challenge, love...
> 
> All I am saying is give peace a chance.


I'll agree on health. Without decent health, everything else means less, if not nothing. Intellectual challenges can keep your mind working properly and consequently healthy, but for me, it sounds more like stress. Love often is followed by hate, just look into the majority of relationships and marriages. I don't know how things are in Ireland, but here in the US, the chance of divorce is actually greater than 50 percent.

So if you want to throw in non-materialistic factors, I'd say staying single comes with better life quality, because you avoid the stress every relationship brings along, no risk of divorce and financial loss, no nagging from a wife, more money for you and your hobbies, you won't have to ask if you want to buy a new watch, or Corvette, or Yacht. You will have more time to be successful in your job or business, which will bring you security, hence less stress, hence better health, as well as freedom and choices.


----------



## Apollo83

McCarthy said:


> So if you want to throw in non-materialistic factors, I'd say staying single comes with better life quality, because you avoid the stress every relationship brings along, no risk of divorce and financial loss, no nagging from a wife, more money for you and your hobbies, you won't have to ask if you want to buy a new watch, or Corvette, or Yacht.


Oh you old romantic...

Wait, did you say I could get more watches?...

Let me run this past the wife. I'll let you know if she okays it....

;-)


----------



## McCarthy

Apollo83 said:


> Oh you old romantic...
> 
> Wait, did you say I could get more watches?...
> 
> Let me run this past the wife. I'll let you know if she okays it....
> 
> ;-)


R.I.P ;-)


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## sfb

Watches complement pictures, my daughter is an avid fan of photography so i bought her a Nikon D3400. Now she won't leave the camera alone.


----------



## ZENNON

I'm "into" both

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zennondamant


----------



## wingwoman

Hello! Great to stumble a photography thread here! I am also into photography, not much on technical aspect of photography, I am more of the intuitive side of photography. I got into photography with the help of a good friend who let me explore her SLR. I soon got my own SLR, a Canon 1100D, and then got a few mirrorless cameras, the Fujifilm X100 and XE1. Up until now I still keep the two mirrorless cameras despite Fujifilm's latest model release. Recently I got into film and instant photography. Bought a Nikon F3, Yashica, Canonet QL17, Olympus SP, and a whole bunch of old Polaroids. If there's such thing as "gear acquisition syndrome" in photography, I wonder what they call it in watch collection.


----------



## DifferenceandRepetition

Well those are two ways of controlling reality, obsessive personalities tend to fall in to hobbies like these ones. I think these are mainly different kinds of collectionism.


----------



## Stochastinaut

DifferenceandRepetition said:


> Well those are two ways of controlling reality, obsessive personalities tend to fall in to hobbies like these ones. I think these are mainly different kinds of collectionism.


I'm not obsessed just really super dedicated.


----------

